# Can't restore iPod Classic [FROM:Mac]



## pkj754 (Mar 30, 2013)

I've been trying to restore my ipod for two days now and everytime I try on my mac, it says there's an error (1416). I've disconnected and reconnected it many times and it still won't work. I've literally tried everything the articles have said, I've tried using terminal to restore it and it says it can't write the last block of my device. I called apple and they wanted to charge me $20 to give me the same tips I already tried. I just want my iPod to work. Can anyone give some suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Can't restore iPod Classic*

1st, I'll move this to the correct forum. This is for Macs, not iPods.

As for the error, there are several different things to try, but in the end, it sounds like something got messed up on the hard drive or the iPod firmware. This thread seems to have both of the common solutions, which either do or don't work. And if they don't work, then it seems that only a trip to Apple for an exchange fixes the issue.


----------

